# 71 Duster "USAC" racer



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have three "Team" cars going like this car here. I need to build the chassis for each of them yet. The Dusters are AMT's. The chassis is also an AMT, from the Dart Sportsman kits. I won't use the engine from the Dart Sportsman, it's little more than a blob of plastic so I usually use the 340 out of the Duster but I spect these may get HEMI's !!!


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I LIKE THAT DUDE, a lot, Nice layered paint job man,...SWEET.... And The Decal work as well is very nice, YOUR A MASTER DUDE,.... 
So your Robbing from Peter To Pay Paul here then are you !, I just brought my self to do that as well on one here, It does build up the parts pile I will have to say doing that, That's for sure, but kind of hurts in someway's for me really, 
BUT WE ALL DO IT, when you have as many kits AS YOU DO NO DOUBT, it is a little less painful then some of us, as well as the years of parts to dig in to that's you MUST HAVE COLLATED BUY NOW. 
When I think of all the parts I, and other out here have lost in the Years now, MAKE A GROWN MAN CRY,..lol..I mean I HAVE BOUGHT MODEL SHOPS OUT GOING OUT OF BUSNESS 
and lost the stock my self in time,.But, I Digress Once again thinking about that, THIS IS A NICE BUILD Mo, Will be nice to see it come together, I better go post one I'm Reworking now, to keep pace here with you,...lol..
One of your old favorites if I remember right, The Color Shifting Nova SS, I was working on a few months ago and put aside, I decided to go Work on it again,...

P. S .....Also bought a REALLY KILLER LIGHT BOX Setup for better pictures today on the net,....
Finally nice shots of my build Ups are coming soon with this thing,....Making Progress... {here is the Light box I ordered}

http://www.amazon.com/CowboyStudio-...ASTG/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1305346086&sr=8-4


Ian


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the compliment there Ian but I'm FAR from a master at this hobby! I love to kit bash cars and come up with different things but I don't get into adding every nut and bolt and wire that can be imagined. I have alot of respect for those who do that but I personally don't have the patience required for that kind of model building. I enjoy looking at the full on detailed models but I don't get much of a kick out of building them. In fact, I've only built two fully detailed models in all my years of building. One was a '62 Bubbletop Shivvy BelAir which I gave away to a friend that really liked it and the other is a '36 Plymouth Tobias style AMT Modified that I still have.

I used to have a hard time buying a model to use for kitbashing. It just didn't make much sense to me to buy a model and only use a few parts out of it to build up another model. After I took the plunge and did the first kitbash car which was a replica of a '64 Dodge Polara that a cousin used to drag race, it wasn't so hard. I discovered that I could come back and find little parts out of that first box to use on even more models. Also, I have been able to help out other guys with parts because I have already broken a box open and robbed from it so there are alot of bonuses to using a kit for a bash project.

I hope to get back on these three Dusters pretty soon. They are being done as a kind of USAC inspired car, along the same lines as the old Chrysler Kit Kars. Being a Mopar guy (as if that isn't plain as the nose on your face, lol) I also love the short track dirt racers. That is what I grew up watching so I try to combine the two as much as I can.

Again, thanks for looking and the kind words.

Mo


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

*post shot*

Got the decal sheet in the mail today Mo, Arrived safely as well, I HAVE SCANNED IT already, and I'm TRYING to bring it back to Usable condition here as well, There Pretty Yellow man, I can remove that AND, I DID IN THE SCAN for the most part in the software as well after that, but lost the white writing when I did that on this try removing the back ground with a Magic Eraser tool, THATS FINE, I can do a lot with this scan and software here on the second try with the master scan again, So Just THINNING HERE for sending the Masters in the first place to me, and letting you know, I will be sending them back Monday On this end to you IN ONE PEACE as well, will take some more work to use them wright over here, but I will get there man...NO WORRIES.
.....This is a shot of the Copyies...


Ian


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Ian, do you have one of those printers that actually prints white, or do you just use the white decal paper to get your white?


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Glad you got them Ian. I wondered if they were too yellowed to be of much use as far as the white decals go. I hope you get it worked out man.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

scottnkat said:


> Ian, do you have one of those printers that actually prints white, or do you just use the white decal paper to get your white?


Nope this printer will not do White, Or Real gold, BUT I am think on buying one what will real soon here, A few other peace's of Equipment first to get, THEN I WILL ORDER A REAL PRINTER, And there are ways to make it look like you can print white and ANY COLOR really, This one was done BUY REMOVING everything but the decal art it's self leaving CLEAR BACKING water slide only, I call it Revitalization Removal Decal work, Its is like when there on the REAL SHEET you get from the kit when your done, and you have them floating there like new, NO YELLOWING, only these will need to be cut out from each other this way, But the back ground has been removed like I said Removing the age and everything else but the art this way, and leaving ONLY THE DECALS on clear backing OR WHITE water slide which ever you need, It's A little bit more work this way, but MY POST on Extreme Decal Work tells the story more then this, 
"DIDN'T YOU READ IT DUDE", I know it is a little Long winded but its all there man, And that's just the way I roll...lol....

NOW you have a set of a pony car Pace car decals that need to be done don't you,...
WHY DONT WE DO THEM THE SAME WAY FOR YOU TO MAN, or is it torn art as well ?, I have not done that kind of work yet Repairing lost art work, BUT WE CAN COVER IT AS WELL HERE MAN, I'm sure, 
I can cover MOST decal work now, Almost anything you might need done.....So if you wont to do them for the one your son gave you, Lets talk here.....NO COST IS NEED ON YOUR END MAN, I like doing this stuff....its a challenge.



Ian


----------

